# US Will Continue Aid to Pakistan



## AWP (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish I could have typed that as "AIDs to Pakistan" but, oh well.

So anyway, I'm thinking of making up t-shirts: We gave 18 billion in Pakistan and all I got was this crappy t-shirt, an intermittent flow of supplies to Afghanistan, and some dead Coalition soldiers.

18 billion?



http://edition.cnn.com/2012/01/21/world/asia/us-pakistan-aid/index.html?hpt=hp_t2



> Civilian assistance to Pakistan continues and has not been interrupted since the tragic November 26 incident," State Department spokeswoman Victoria Nuland said in a statement Friday in response to a question about aid.
> "We consider bilateral U.S. civilian assistance to be an important component of that relationship and believe it can help Pakistan become a more prosperous, stable, and democratic state, which serves the national interests of both the United States and Pakistan."


 


> Since 2002, the U.S. has given Pakistan approximately $18 billion in military, civilian and coalition support, Mark Stroh, a State Department official in Islamabad, told CNN.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 21, 2012)

I only have one thing to say on this FF.  "FUCK PAKISTAN".


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe you should get some t-shirts made up and offer them for sale in the Marine Corps museum.  I even have a line on where you can get them printed up ;)


----------



## TH15 (Jan 21, 2012)

Does this "aid" have anything to do with us trying to stabilize their government?

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 21, 2012)

TH15 said:


> Does this "aid" have anything to do with us trying to stabilize their government?
> 
> Edit: Never mind.


 
The best way to stabilize the Pakistani government is a few well-placed JDAMS.


----------



## QC (Jan 21, 2012)

Is any of that aid going to fund madrassas? Odd as it may seem this gives students a better start as they will learn some life skills, such as the three Rs' rather than parroting the familiar line of death to the west.


----------



## CDG (Jan 21, 2012)

QC said:


> Is any of that aid going to fund madrassas? Odd as it may seem this gives students a better start as they will learn some life skills, such as the three Rs' rather than parroting the familiar line of death to the west.


 
That depends on the madrassa.  Without some sort of oversight, we could very well be funding future hardcore jihadists.  Oh wait......


----------



## QC (Jan 21, 2012)

CDG said:


> That depends on the madrassa.  Without some sort of oversight, we could very well be funding future hardcore jihadists.  Oh wait......


 Yes agreed, oversight is needed. Oz does this currently in Indonesia.


----------



## Brill (Jan 28, 2012)

*I guess the aid goes only to those in power?*

*http://www.voanews.com/english/news...akistans-Treatment-of-Doctor---138254609.html*

*US Defense Chief Concerned About Pakistan's Treatment of Doctor*

U.S. Secretary of Defense Leon Panetta says he is concerned about a Pakistani doctor who helped the U.S. find al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden. 

Panetta told the CBS-TV program 60 Minutes, Shikal Afridi provided key intelligence that was "very helpful" in the successful May 2 Navy SEALs raid on bin Laden's compound in Abbottabad.  Panetta's interview will be broadcast Sunday. 

Pakistan has arrested Afridi, charging him with treason.  The doctor, who was working for U.S. intelligence, ran a vaccination program to collect DNA to verify bin Laden's presence in the compound.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good portion of the reward money on Osama's head should go to that doctor.  We should get the Paks to "banish" him to the US.


----------



## AWP (Jan 28, 2012)

Treason? For helping us find the most wanted man alive?

With allies like these, who needs the Taliban?

Ffffffffuuuuccccckkkkkkkkk Pakistan!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 28, 2012)

Way to out one of the most important informants in recent history. That'll inspire people to trust the CIA.


----------



## Scotth (Jan 28, 2012)

What is really depressing is after 10 years I'm not shocked or even sadden by that country.  It is what it is and it will be that way as long as we have troops in Afghanistan, at least until the troop strength is drastically reduced.  It is amazing how low your expectations can go for some "allies".


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 28, 2012)

Sigh.....not surprised, though saddened we continue to pour money into a country that hates us, a people that hates us, and a government that hates us and supports our enemies but needs us to stay in power. Probably would get a better return on our money if we just put it all in a pit and burned it.


----------



## QC (Jan 28, 2012)

Treason
n.
1. Violation of allegiance toward one's country or sovereign, especially the betrayal of one's country by waging war against it or by consciously and purposely acting to aid its enemies.

Nuff said.


----------



## Brill (Jan 28, 2012)

*Definition of COURAGE*

*:* mental or moral strength to venture, persevere, and withstand danger, fear, or difficulty

;)


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 28, 2012)

lindy said:


> *Definition of COURAGE*
> 
> *:* mental or moral strength to venture, persevere, and withstand danger, fear, or difficulty
> 
> ;)


 
Goes hand in hand with that Pakistani doctor! Didn't we give like a WITSEC relocation and money to the guy and his family that pointed American forces to where Jessica Lynch was during the OIF invasion? Why can't we do the same for this guy?!?


----------



## QC (Jan 28, 2012)

QC said:


> Treason
> n.
> 1. Violation of allegiance toward one's country or sovereign, especially the betrayal of one's country by waging war against it or by consciously and purposely acting to aid its enemies.
> 
> Nuff said.


I have to clarify here as i was in a rush earlier. The pakistan military had two options post raid, to admit complicity or appear idiots. For me this makes it crystal that they knew. ( but we knew that anyway) so now the dust has settled and theyre looking for players, apologies for any confusion. All credit to the man.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 29, 2012)

QC said:


> I have to clarify here as i was in a rush earlier. The pakistan military had two options post raid, to admit complicity or appear idiots. For me this makes it crystal that they knew. ( but we knew that anyway) so now the dust has settled and theyre looking for players, apologies for any confusion. All credit to the man.



We've all seen and read the denials by the PK govt about the UBL raid but....I meant really? You REALLY didn't know the most wanted man on earth was in your country, down the road basically from one of your top military academies, and surrounded by retired PK military officers? The man was hard to find not invisible! Yet we still give them all this money, DESPITE the fact we KNOW elements of their govt support and give aid to the Taliban. It's funny to imagine what that country would look like if no one gave a damn about nukes and opium.


----------



## QC (Jan 29, 2012)

My guess is it would look like a western toilet, albeit with outward facing footprints on the seat.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 29, 2012)

Its time to interject a hearty "FUCK PAKISTAN" in this thread ..again.


----------

